# 29 Step Aeroponic DIY



## mk22 (Jul 8, 2008)

*29 Step Homemade Aeroponics Rig*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

The timing of the aqua and oxygen period created a great combo... So heres an old tried and true method i used several times with wonderful results.

(Remember Once Again: I am using materials i have laying around, in any event do not use a clear rez.)

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Materials Lists:


1 - 200-300gph Pump
1- 4' Pvc
1- 1/2" Pvc T Fittings
3- 1/2" Pvc 90' Elbows with male non threaded fittings
2- 1/2" Pvc End Caps
10- Ez-Clone Misters or 6 Aero Spinners sold from this site
1- 1 3/4" Hole Saw
1- 6-24" Air Stone
1- 10-30 Gallon Air Pump
5-10- 2" Mesh Baskets
6-10- Rockwool Cubes
1- Utility Knife
1- Hand Drill
1- Magic Marker
1- Various Drill Bit Set
1- Hack-Saw


----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 1: * *Gathering Materials *

Make sure you have all your parts together and you have read this tutorial over before starting this project.







----------------------------------------------------------------------


*Step 2: * *Marking for Mesh Basket Holes *

Theres not much to this step, essentially, you can layout your pots and get an idea where you want them. With this system you can go from seed to harvest so make sure you leave the apporiate space for growth. The last thing you want is a crowed unhappy plant with no yields. 







----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 3: * *Time to Bore*

Once you have marked your grow sites you can power up the drill and go to town. I am using 2" mesh baskets so i am going to drill a 1 3/4" hole for each ***. 







----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 4: * *Spacing Of Holes*


I just kinda stuck the holes wherever. Depending on what youre growing and how long, will dictate where your spacing will lie. In any event reference your seed packet for spacing. 








----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 5: * *Seating of Baskets*

We drilled that 1 3/4" Hole for a reason. If you note, the baskets have a gentle lip that spans about the rim. We want that rim to be exposed so if you have any other pots make certain to measure. 







----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 6: * *Pump Installation*

I have stepped ahead photographically and already upgraded the outlet pipe to a 1/2" threaded male adaptor ( the white thing) when you buy a pump it may or may not have this be certain to check it out. IN this picture we are measuring the height of the pump to the rez. It looks like 11" so we will adjust for our baskets.








----------------------------------------------------------------------


*Step 7: * *Pump Output*

We figured 11" Inches from the top of the pump to the top of the rez. now take into effect the baskets and the eventual root growth so I am going to cut my pipe to 3 1/2". 









----------------------------------------------------------------------


*Step 8: * *Cutting PVC*

It the easiest to place your section of pipe in a vise and use a hacksaw. 







----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 9: * *Removing Burs*

As you can note, there are some serious burrs that will jam up your pump. Its important to sand these off so to prolong your pump life. 



















----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 10: * *Adding Pieces*

Now we have fixed our 3 1/2" piece to the male adaptor, we are going to add the first 90 degree elbow








----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 11: * *Adding Pieces*

Add a 1/2" T fitting







----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 12: * *Adding Pieces*

Add your dualing 90 degree elbows in opposite directions








----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 13: * *Marking Pump Base*

Some pumps have suction cups, others have fixture screws, depending on your type its time to mark the correct placement with a magic marker.







----------------------------------------------------------------------


*Step 14: * *Measuring Feed Pieces*

Each side will be different being the pump is centrally located with opposing leads.







----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 15: * *Measuring Feed Pieces*

With that measurement we figured about 7". Your system will more than likely be different. 







----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 16: * *Aliging Pieces*

Make sure you have them all lined up and they fit within the box








----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 17: * *Applying End Caps*

Fix your two end caps to close your water flow. 







----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 18: * * Marking Pipe for Misters*

Figure where you would like your misters. I suggest a well rounded and equally diverse positioning on virtually 180 of your tubing. However for lack of materials and time i am doing a top only mount. 








----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 19: * * Drilling Of the Holes*

You want to find yourself a 11/64" drillbit, if you do not have a self-starting bit, its important you use a punch to start the bit. By a punch i mean a tiny hole so the bit doesnt walk. USe a nail and gently tap it into the pipe. Be sure to use safetly glasses when drilling








----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 20: * * Threading Misters*

I again am only using what i have in spare parts so yes i have different nozzles. 







----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 21: * * Power Cord*

Luckily this pump has this giant plug that requires a 1 1/8" hole but the cord is only 7/8".... in this case we can route the air line in the void too. 




















----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Step 22 : * * We got our Hole*

We now have this giant hole.... 







----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 23 : * * Airstone Placement*

Myself i try to put it near the pump, the way i figure it will jam some air into the misters. 







----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 24 : * * Sealing Up Your Holes / Mistakes*

I suggest a silicone that is designed for bath or kitchen








----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 26 : * * Duct Seal*

Or you can use duct seal. You can find this putty at any electrial outlet like home depot or lowes.







----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 27 : * * Marking Water Lines*

I fill my rez's one gallon at a time... be certain to mark each interval for future reference. 








----------------------------------------------------------------------


*Step 28 : * * Time to Test*

You have water, its time to test. Turn it on, see where you spray and adjust as needed. 








----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 29 : * * Shh--- Secret Tip*

If youre in stealth mode, take a sheet of plastic and close it in the lid. You can then plug in and make sure no water is jettisoned out. 







----------------------------------------------------------------------

*
Conclusion:*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Aeroponics is a tried and tested method of hydroponics. I suggest supplementing this rig with your current fog unit and youll be amazed at the results!!!!!!!!


----------



## panhead (Jul 8, 2008)

An excellent tutorial.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 8, 2008)

very nice didnt know it was that easy!!!! thanks +rep for sure


----------



## SmittyB.. (Jul 9, 2008)

Sweet, Do you think its possible to do it in a 5 gallon painters bucket...? Seeing how small of an area You would have to work with... Acutally nevermind scratch that.... HAHAHA Your tutorial is the shiz i like pics....


----------



## mk22 (Jul 9, 2008)

you could... ill see if i can put something together tonite


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2008)

just a tip they make a flexible cable saw for pvc, there cheap as hell, cut through pvc like butter and leave a fairly clean edge. Great tutorial

[email protected]


----------



## mk22 (Jul 9, 2008)

i saw something like that at the hardware store, they also have those rotating pipe cutters you use on copper for pvc now aswell.


----------



## Gimme The Spliffff (Sep 29, 2008)

this is a good thread I wanted to bring it to the top..


----------



## om3gawave (Aug 14, 2010)

Good looking aeroponics system, looking to do something like this myself in about a month.


----------



## Luger187 (Aug 15, 2010)

awesome. when i do aeroponics, i will probly do something like this


----------



## Heathro (Aug 16, 2010)

Heres a great design if you want to go Bigger... Ive been looking for the biggest/best DIY aero system and this was what i found..

Made out of a hydro flood table 
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=113425


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 16, 2010)

perfect tutorial! +rep for that thanx man!


----------



## purplesour (Jun 20, 2012)

that is awesome thank u


----------



## Nodgman (Sep 3, 2013)

See I was thinking of doing something similar but I was kinda wondering why no one else had tried such a system. Most of the Aeroponic setups I've seen have been either made of PVC fence post or purchased(and even those look like fence posts). How long have you used this setup? Any problems with leakage around the top? Have you used this system for a full cycle (clone- havest), if so how many times? Either way thanks for the write up.


----------

